# Abp Prämie Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln



## gosma (6. Februar 2016)

*Abp Prämie Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln*

Gern hätte ich, wenn wieder im Angebot, ein Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln. Aber wäre es nicht an der Zeit ein etwas Leistungsstärkeren, evtl auch gegen aufpreis, anzubieten? 750W?
Ich habe ein Bigtower Gehäuse und komme mit der herkömmlichen Kabellänge nicht überall hin.


----------



## Goldini50 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abp Prämie Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln*

Warum holst du dir nicht einfach Verlängerungsstücke ?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abp Prämie Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln*

Beim Big Tower reicht die Standard Länger nie, wenn du das vernünftig legen willst.
Daher auch die Empfehlung, einfach entsprechende Verlängerungen zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abp Prämie Netzteil mit verlängerten Kabeln*

Beim Big Tower reicht die Standard Länger nie, wenn du das vernünftig legen willst.
Daher auch die Empfehlung, einfach entsprechende Verlängerungen zu kaufen.


----------

